# my "babies"



## cvalda (Apr 8, 2008)

I used to run an in-home daycare but eventually gave it to my best friend, and now she runs it out of her home. She recently had picture day - she has a great photographer come into her home and take photos of all the kids, so I brought my three little ones over for pics (since they don't get school pics like the older ones).

Here are a couplefew of the proofs of my little ones:

Cora






JoJo








Ben


----------



## JustAnja (Apr 8, 2008)

Too cute Kelly, especially love the full length shot of JoJo.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 8, 2008)

Very sweet Kelly!


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 8, 2008)

They are all so sweet Kelly, Cora looks angelic, Ben looks like he's not quite sure of things.
But little JoJo, You can just see the mischief in him. Love the skull and crossbones tie


----------



## terryo (Apr 9, 2008)

Your children are beautiful! Just precious. I love "the look" on JoJo


----------



## Jentortmom (Apr 9, 2008)

They are so cute Kelly. Beautiful pictures..


----------

